# new HCPCS code for Hep B (G0010)



## baubry (Jun 12, 2012)

According to CMS providers should report G0010 for billing under the OPPS rather than 90471 or 90472 to ensure the correct waiver of coinsurance and deductible for the administration of hepatitis B vaccine. Conflicting CMS information says OPPS hospitals should bill 90471/90472 for hep B. Any one know which is correct? Does this affect Non OPPS providers as well? Thanks.


----------

